

Why Can't I "upvote" from search results on HN? - BlueLeaf


======
minimaxir
Because the HN search system is an external service that has no authentication
features.

~~~
BlueLeaf
Ok, what would you recommend then as a solution if I want to focus on posts in
a specific topic and still wanted to "upvote" them?

~~~
ColinWright
I'm struggling to understand what you are asking. Are you hoping to construct
an HTML page on which there's a button by which you can up-vote an item?

You could look at reverse engineering the mechanism by which votes are cast,
and the authentication methods. That will no doubt involve cookies of some
description.

What is it that you're actually asking?

~~~
BlueLeaf
Colin, when you use the search feature of the site by Algolia you get a list
of results of posts. I read a few and find one interesting and I want to
"upvote" the post. But you can't "upvote" a post from the search results page.
For example:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=marketing#!/story/last_24h/0/marke...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=marketing#!/story/last_24h/0/marketing)

~~~
ColinWright
As bcbrown[0] says[1], you can simply click through to the comments and upvote
from there. The fact that this is so simple and obvious makes me think I must
be missing something.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bcbrown](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bcbrown)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7841841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7841841)

